# Where is the "whitelist" on Barracuda?



## bperiod (Aug 7, 2003)

Where can I see what has been added to the whitelist on Barracuda Spam & Virus Firewall 300? It's driving me crazy


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

http://helpinghandpc.com/spam-filter.html

have a look there


----------



## bperiod (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. Finally figured it out. I guess my problem was looking for something actually called "whitelist"...duh

Select the Block/Accept tab, then click 'Sender Domain' or 'Sender Email' to view both Allowed or Blocked ("whitelisted" and "blacklisted")


----------

